# cost of removing rear dew claws from adult dog



## Clannad48 (23 July 2013)

As title really, we have an almost 3yr old beagle with very flappy rear dew claws that curl in on themselves. He has caught them, luckily not badly, a couple of times.  Does anyone know how much this is likely to cost. I have searched on here and it seems that most dogs have it done when young.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (23 July 2013)

One of my Border Collies has very large rear dew claws (and even has a tiny extra claw growing from one of them). I just keep an eye on them and clip/file them regularly and don't have an issue. Personally, I wouldn't remove his as I don't like the idea of it but if you are finding it unmanageable, you could always get a quote from the vet. I have heard it can be painful/a tricky recovery in some cases, as far as adult dogs are concerned.


----------



## Aru (23 July 2013)

I would keep then trimmed up well and leave well enough alone. if you have trouble and need attention then both can be removed at the same time . Although they can be removed quite easily it is still an anaesthetic and that area can take a while to heal.if he has gotton to 3 without any serious problems then I would adopt a wait and see approach. As for cost ringing and asking your vets would be the best approach. ..they all should be able to give a rough have an estimate for the weight of dog and procedures. ..


----------



## blackcob (24 July 2013)

Our practice would charge just under £40 per claw but the cost is in the accompanying anaesthetic - depends on the size of the dog but easily an additional £100.


----------

